
Dropbox is down - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/05/dropboxIsDown.html
======
portman
For me, Dropbox.com is up but scripting.com is down.

I believe this is one of those rare circumstances when I can use the word
"irony" correctly.

~~~
technoweenie
Dropbox.com is up, sure. The service is down though.

------
jtchang
Hey...they at least posted something. I love when companies communicate that
they are down rather than just stonewalling.

In this day and age when systems are ridiculously complex I expect stuff to go
down every so often. It is how they handle it that counts.

~~~
davewiner
Totally agree. And the community responds quickly too.

------
Sukotto
Use this link to keep an eye on things: <http://status.dropbox.com/>

~~~
dpcan
Yikes. They are doing it wrong.

This is the classic case of "working hard to fix things when they should be
spending a little more time updating clients and being descriptive about the
problem."

I've been involved with so many down-time instances with web hosts and web
service providers that I can tell you the #1 thing that pisses people off is
the lack of communication - MORE THAN THE DOWNTIME ITSELF!

If they could tell us some technical, but not too revealing, details, that
would be great. Then those of us with experience can guess what the time frame
will ACTUALLY be to fix the problem, while others can at least get the feeling
that they getting to the bottom of the problem.

~~~
kscaldef
I'll be the contrary voice. At this point, I don't really care what the cause
of the downtime is and I'd prefer that their engineers are working full time
on fixing it, rather than writing extended blog posts about it. If they have a
solid ETA on a fix, that might be nice to know, but from my experience it's
unusual to be able to give such a number with confidence. After the fact,
maybe there is an interesting story to tell about what went wrong and how they
hope to avoid it in the future, but that's for tomorrow not today.

~~~
mikeryan
I'll go in the middle.

First having a page like this where I can make sure I'm not the issue is
helpful and I can be somewhat comforted there.

However, now that I've discovered the issue doesn't exist between my ass and
my keyboard I'd also like some sort of idea on the depth of the issue and a
timeframe for a fix.

~~~
Legion
I think your porridge is just right.

Don't make me read a wall of text to get a simple answer to "is it down?", but
clue me in on what's going on and, if possible, when I can expect service to
resume.

Dropbox isn't critical for us where I work, but it is something we use daily
for passing documents around.

------
MikeCapone
Still down for me. You can get status updates here:

<https://twitter.com/#!/dropboxops>

------
whereareyou
They're Up Now: <http://status.dropbox.com/> 11:55 pst

------
Aegean
I would be interested to know how this is a 49 point worth submission

~~~
qq66
It highlights the dangers of the cloud as people move more and more "mission-
critical" applications to the Web.

~~~
derefr
Calling a service going down a "danger of the cloud" is sensationalist, like
calling any pervert who has ever touched a keyboard an "Internet predator."
The adjective 'Internet' in that case, or 'cloud' in this one, does not
usefully divide the problem space.

Your service will have the same amount of unpredictable black-swan downtime
whether it is local or remote. The difference is, when the only person you
have to blame is yourself (or someone you empathize with), you mentally
downplay the downtime—whereas, when you can point a finger and create a mental
"us/them" division, you exaggerate it.

------
jeromewbrock
scripting.com is down

------
DanLar75
I very much consider Dropbox one of the very best when it comes to
communicating and solving issues. Wouldn't worry to much.

------
snissn
1and1.com is down today <http://twitter.com/#search?q=1and1>

~~~
Griever
I've had constant issues with 1and1 over the years with their less than
reliable uptime. At least one of my sites (which are relatively low-traffic
sites) goes down once a week for an undetermined amount of time.

Has anybody had better experiences with other hosts? I've been thinking of
trying out Linode lately..

~~~
sprout
I just came into a position where I inherited a site running on 1and1.
Yesterday their DNS went down for a half an hour, that was a fun half hour.

I've never really had problems with HostGator or asmallorange. HostGator can
be slow, but it's good value for the price, and pretty clean cpanel interface
on the whole. ASO has good support and seems pretty snappy. (Of course I'm
using an absurd amount of disk space on HostGator, mostly for backups.)

The biggest thing with 1and1 is what a huge mess their administrative
interface is. Almost half of the space is ads trying to upsell you to their
other services. You would think as a paying customer they could leave me
alone.

~~~
Griever
It's both good and bad to see others are sharing my experiences. And yes,
their admin interface is absolutely horrible.

Thanks for sharing!

------
tokenadult
Already working again for me.

------
mtigas
Works for me, oddly enough.

Rolling blackouts, eh?

